# Adding A Screen Room



## Manchester_Fan

Another newbie question...Does anyone know if I add a screen room to my awning, do I have to attach directly to the side of the TT? I don't really want to put screws or velcro on the the side walls of my 298RE. Also from your experience, what brand/model works best with our awnings?


----------



## egregg57

Manchester_Fan said:


> Another newbie question...Does anyone know if I add a screen room to my awning, do I have to attach directly to the side of the TT? I don't really want to put screws or velcro on the the side walls of my 298RE. Also from your experience, what brand/model works best with our awnings?


 Once we got an awning for our First Camper we never went back. Well until now with our fifth wheel. They are great to have and I think you would be very happy with one.

Care-Free of Colorado makes a good brand and 2 of the three we have owned were by them.

The front panel slips into the channel in your awning tube. two cleats, one on the left and one at the right at the top of the stiffeners for the awning, are screwed into the side of the camper. Additionally swivel snaps are screwed onto the side of the camper at intervals that allow the screen room to be clipped to the side. The screen room sides are supported by poles that clip into the cleats and are inserted into two holes, one at each end of the roller. Additionally there is skirting that clips to the skirt of the camper and helps to fully enclose the room.

They are very nice, you can install it your self or have Camping World or a dealer do it for you.

Eric


----------



## Traveling Tek

When I bought my trailer, I got them to include the screen room with the quick attach. The quick attach works as described above. Only a couple of screws really in the camper. We love our screen room. I highly recommend them. We can put it on and take it off in about 15 minutes now that we have had some practice.


----------



## ZHB

Manchester_Fan said:


> Another newbie question...Does anyone know if I add a screen room to my awning, do I have to attach directly to the side of the TT? I don't really want to put screws or velcro on the the side walls of my 298RE. Also from your experience, what brand/model works best with our awnings?


1. Yes
2. Patty O'room
3. we love it and hate when we can't use it.


----------



## NS Canada Camper

I installed a Patty O'Room brand screen room on my 301BQ last summer. Took about 45mins to install with the help of one other person. Required putting screws into the side of the trailer. Recommend you fill the holes with caulking after you drill them to allow the caulking to fill around the screw giving you a great seal. Looks and fits great...had one on my previous trailer as well and have never had any problems with them.


----------



## Insomniak

Here's a dumb question. Can we add a screen room with the new power awning, or do we need the support arms to be put into "carport" mode? I don't think the power awning arms are removable, and they're shorter.


----------



## NS Canada Camper

Insomniak said:


> Here's a dumb question. Can we add a screen room with the new power awning, or do we need the support arms to be put into "carport" mode? I don't think the power awning arms are removable, and they're shorter.


My 301BQ has the power awning. No issues installing the screen room at all. I have found it gives the awning more stability in wind, etc..


----------



## Insomniak

NS Canada Camper said:


> Here's a dumb question. Can we add a screen room with the new power awning, or do we need the support arms to be put into "carport" mode? I don't think the power awning arms are removable, and they're shorter.


My 301BQ has the power awning. No issues installing the screen room at all. I have found it gives the awning more stability in wind, etc..
[/quote]
What do you use for vertical support under the roller tube? Do the awning arms detach from the side of the trailer, or is there some other solution?


----------



## Traveling Tek

I use nothing under my awning to support it. It works just fine. You do have to twist the little lockers real tight or it will sag, but otherwise it's fine.


----------



## NS Canada Camper

Insomniak said:


> Here's a dumb question. Can we add a screen room with the new power awning, or do we need the support arms to be put into "carport" mode? I don't think the power awning arms are removable, and they're shorter.


My 301BQ has the power awning. No issues installing the screen room at all. I have found it gives the awning more stability in wind, etc..
[/quote]
What do you use for vertical support under the roller tube? Do the awning arms detach from the side of the trailer, or is there some other solution?
[/quote]

No vertical supports at all - I loosely tighten the awning arms to keep them somewhat stiff and at the proper height and use the side supports that come with the screen room to keep the side panels in place. Not a great picture but I have attached one to give you some idea how it looks set up.


----------



## Insomniak

NS Canada Camper said:


> Here's a dumb question. Can we add a screen room with the new power awning, or do we need the support arms to be put into "carport" mode? I don't think the power awning arms are removable, and they're shorter.


My 301BQ has the power awning. No issues installing the screen room at all. I have found it gives the awning more stability in wind, etc..
[/quote]
What do you use for vertical support under the roller tube? Do the awning arms detach from the side of the trailer, or is there some other solution?
[/quote]

No vertical supports at all - I loosely tighten the awning arms to keep them somewhat stiff and at the proper height and use the side supports that come with the screen room to keep the side panels in place. Not a great picture but I have attached one to give you some idea how it looks set up.
[/quote]
Wow, looks good! Does it do ok in wind, or will the walls billow in on themselves? Where we camp a lot it gets pretty windy.


----------



## NS Canada Camper

Insomniak said:


> Here's a dumb question. Can we add a screen room with the new power awning, or do we need the support arms to be put into "carport" mode? I don't think the power awning arms are removable, and they're shorter.


My 301BQ has the power awning. No issues installing the screen room at all. I have found it gives the awning more stability in wind, etc..
[/quote]
What do you use for vertical support under the roller tube? Do the awning arms detach from the side of the trailer, or is there some other solution?
[/quote]

No vertical supports at all - I loosely tighten the awning arms to keep them somewhat stiff and at the proper height and use the side supports that come with the screen room to keep the side panels in place. Not a great picture but I have attached one to give you some idea how it looks set up.
[/quote]
Wow, looks good! Does it do ok in wind, or will the walls billow in on themselves? Where we camp a lot it gets pretty windy.
[/quote]
No issues in the wind at all. We have a seasonal lot, I put the screen room up in May and leave it up until late September. When I am gone through the week I drop one corner down a foot - two feet to allow for any rain to run off. I also have 2 "hurricane straps" that I use - one at either end of the awning that are snugged to a spike & spring - helps prevent any impact from the wind also.


----------



## Traveling Tek

I find that my awning does much better in the wind and rain when the screen room is on. If it's windy, we just put the privacy panels down and sort of close it up. We have been in some nasty storms in St Louis, DC, and Florida with it on. It does just fine. I peg my down so it doesn't pillow and then I drop one corner like mentioned above to let the rain run off.

The only issue we have with ours is that the panel that goes along the bottom of the camper to cover the wheels and so forth, wasn't designed to handle the outback steps. We had to come up with our own way around that. I hung the panel as per the direction right up to the steps, then folded it over. Then we had to come up with some thing else to go under the steps to keep the bugs and stuff out. No big deal. Pretty simple to take care of.

Screen room is so worth the investment, but make sure you get the quick attach rails. A little more money, but makes tear down and setup only take about 20 mins or so. And saves all the holes in your trailer for the snap on style.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Wandatoo

Just joined today and already found an answer to one question. Now I have another. Our 2005 fifth wheel has a manual awning (Sunchaser). Some of the screen rooms I've looked at online say they don't fit that model. Does anyone know of a model that does, and how they are attached? Thanks!


----------

